# 30-30...........DO YOU LIKE IT????



## varminthuntr (Jan 5, 2007)

opinions????????


----------



## BigDDL (Sep 29, 2004)

What do you plan to use it for? I've used a 30-30 on deer out to about 175 yards with good results. I wouldn't plan to use it on anything bigger or farther. However I do know of a 400lb black bear that was dropped with one shot from a 30-30, but I wouldn't recommend trying that on a regular basis....


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

ya i do


----------



## Hatchie Dawg (Mar 22, 2003)

Great cartridge made for great rifles. I love my 336.


----------



## canadianmoose (Jul 30, 2006)

love it great caliber. if used right it will take down bigger game but wouldnt make far shots with it. i know of many a moose that has fallen to the 30-30


----------



## Sin man (Jul 25, 2006)

i have an old 94 in 30-30 and its a pretty neat little gun. great for bushy areas and light so its easy to carry.


----------



## Chesador (Aug 15, 2003)

The old thurty-thurty will drop a whitetail out to 100 yards or more. This is plenty of range in the Eastern forests. For the North Dakota plains I'd pick a faster cartridge with a spitzer bullet for better retained velocity.

That said while pheasant hunting in ND this year I jumped a couple of very nice bucks at less than 10 yards in the tall grass where a fast handling lever action such as a Winchester 94 or Marlin would have been perfect as the buck bounded up and over the brush. If I'd been buck hunting I would have had maybe three or four half second opportunities to place a killing shot in a buck as he bounded up and over obstacles suddeningly comming into and out of view as he increased the distance between him and me.


----------



## couchtr26 (Jan 16, 2007)

Love the 30-30. I've always loved my Marlin 336. On the game, actually polar bears have gone down with it. It is all about shot placement but if you aren't out there working on it every day like an Inuit I wouldn't advise it for that purpose. Anyway, I think it will take most anything I'm after on the average day.


----------

